# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Переполнение буфера в Foxit Reader

## ALEX(XX)

*20 мая, 2008*

*Программа:* Foxit Reader 2.3 build 2825, возможно более ранние версии 

*Опасность: Высокая* 

*Наличие эксплоита: Нет* 

*Описание:* 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему. 
Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных при обработке форматных строк, содержащих плавающую точку, в JavaScript функции "util.printf()". Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного PDF файла вызвать переполнение стека и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*URL производителя:* www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/rd_intro.php 

*Решение:* Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время. Уязвимость будет устранена в версии 2.3 build 2912

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

Ну вот, программка стала популярной.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Ну вот, программка стала популярной.


 :Cheesy:  Это точно

----------


## XiTri

Наверно было наивно думать что в нем нет ошибок?
А я думал.

----------


## XiTri

> *Решение:* Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время. Уязвимость будет устранена в версии 2.3 build 2912
> 
> securitylab.ru


А когда выйдет эта 2912 здесь сообщат  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Ну, уже есть 2923  :Smiley:

----------


## XiTri

Странно http://www.foxitsoftware.com/announcements/20080526.htm датирована 26 мая.
Или вам раньше присылают, на тест?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Странно http://www.foxitsoftware.com/announcements/20080526.htm датирована 26 мая.
> Или вам раньше присылают, на тест?


Да нет... Прочитал Ваш пост, зашёл на сайт, там лежала эта сборка  :Shocked:

----------


## XiTri

Я когда писал тож зашёл на сайт, там пусто было.
разница примерно час, вот это оперативность  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Я когда писал тож зашёл на сайт, там пусто было.
> разница примерно час, вот это оперативность


Наверное да  :Smiley:

----------

